# 12V socket in Mark 3...for dash cam



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have bought a dash cam to record any possible future accidents, but cannot find a 12v socket? Thought there two - one in cabin and one in boot?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the boot one is only available if you have the Storage pack. But there should be one in the front. Haven't got mine yet, so can't be more specific


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

It's under the armest in the centre console - hidden at the front of the cubby hole, so it doesn't really stand out!


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks I will check the arm rest cubby hole later - thanks!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Which cam did you buy Vista? And, secondly, did it only come with a 12v lighter plug?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I thought I had posted this already, but anyhow, just a warning, careful on what/how you affix anything to your dash. The material can be permanently damaged:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1100017


----------

